# How do u separate egg whites?



## thefutureisnow (Sep 9, 2006)

How do you separate egg whites fromt he yolk? Thanks.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.ehow.com/how_2640_separate-egg-whites.html


----------



## Trouble (Sep 9, 2006)

Idiotproof instructions for manually separating eggs.

OR buy an egg separator (a type of plastic measuring cup with a divide and small spout for retaining the yolks and pouring off the whites). You can find this inexpensive item at most large merchandisers like Wal-Mart, in the kitchen supply section.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2006)

These are both ways to do it, but the best tool for the job is attached at the end of your wrist.  Crack the egg into your hand (over a bowl), let the white run thru your fingers and into the bowl.  Repeat as needed, then wash up.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 9, 2006)

Pylon said:


> These are both ways to do it, but the best tool for the job is attached at the end of your wrist. Crack the egg into your hand (over a bowl), let the white run thru your fingers and into the bowl. Repeat as needed, then wash up.


That's the way I do. It's fast.

Option:

Crack all the eggs into a bowl and fish the yokes out with a spoon. Make sure to use a treble hook.   LOL


----------



## VMSEddieF (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey is there anything you can add to raw eggwhites to kill whatever may be in em so ya could make a shake like old days or Poncherello style?


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 9, 2006)

i use an egg white strainer, crack the egg over it and the egg whites drop down into the bowl, yolk stays up top and then i toss the yolk.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 9, 2006)

I usually eat the egg whole, then later I force myself to throw up.


----------



## njc (Sep 9, 2006)

i just crack egg open into the pan and use half of the cracked shell to scoop up the yoke.  Its very easy and you get good at it.


----------



## thefutureisnow (Sep 9, 2006)

I have another question. I was thinking about adding olive oil with the egg whites before I cooked them. I think I remember reading something about fats changing or something if they get to hot. Should I not do this?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2006)

Olive oil has a smoking point over 300 degrees.  You are fine with olive oil.


----------



## thefutureisnow (Sep 10, 2006)

How hot does a frying pan get?


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 10, 2006)

VMSEddieF said:


> Hey is there anything you can add to raw eggwhites to kill whatever may be in em so ya could make a shake like old days or Poncherello style?



Just heat.  The incidence of salmonella in eggs is 1 in 20,000.  But, that's some nasty stuff if you get it.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 10, 2006)

thefutureisnow said:


> How hot does a frying pan get?



You can get it up to 500 degrees pretty easy with enough BTU's.


----------



## loki (Sep 10, 2006)

just crack the egg in half and let the egg white pour out from the shell while keeping the yoke in the shell. move the yoke back and forth from each shell and the egg white will eventually separate from the yoke and soon all you'll have is the yoke in one of the shells.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 10, 2006)

what about egg whites in carton?


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 10, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> what about egg whites in carton?



Those are pasteurized, so you can have them raw without the risk of salmonella.  Also, Publix carries a brand of egg that is pasteurized in the shell.


----------



## fatale (Sep 10, 2006)

get a bowl ( this is where you will drop the egg white while you catch the yolk with the egg shell )

once you crack the egg carefully  transfer the yolk from the other shell while dropping some of the egg white into the bowl, do this till all the egg white fall from the bowl.

dont forget to wash your hand to prevent salmonella


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

thefutureisnow said:


> How do you separate egg whites fromt he yolk? Thanks.


 
I simpy crack the egg in two and pour the yoke into the opposite side. After you do that 2-3x you've gotten all the egg white.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2006)

Why do you all insist on doing the extra work?  Strain 'em with your hand.  Fast and easy.  Then wash them.

If you want to use the whites in a shake, I would go with Boiler's suggestion on the in shell pasturized eggs, if you can find them.  Egg beaters are similar enough that they might work.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 16, 2006)

I have bought 2 or 3 egg strainers, and I just figured out it was WAY easier to just do it with the shell.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 16, 2006)

If I was going to use them raw in a shake, I wouldn't strain them thru hands or use an eggshell to scoop up yolks.  In shell pasteurization is relatively uncommon yet.  In-hand separation of eggs takes a little practice to master, but its quick, as long as you can minimize contamination from hand and outer eggshell contact.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2006)

Boil them and then the yolk falls right out in a perfect little ball.


----------



## leg_press (Sep 16, 2006)

Every damn time I crack a raw egg one in three eggs the yolk splits, do eggs have to be from the chickens ass fresh to separate?My mum bulk buys eggs and they usually get close to their best before as I get thru them.


----------



## thefutureisnow (Sep 16, 2006)

I went with the egg shell method and it was super quick and easy. Then I fried them in a pan. It seemed to take longer to cook with just the whites.


----------



## GForeman (Sep 16, 2006)

I do it by not letting any yolk out of the shell.


----------



## GForeman (Sep 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I usually eat the egg whole, then later I force myself to throw up.


Is that post really helpful???


----------



## leg_press (Sep 21, 2006)

How much protein is in an egg white? I cant stomach more than four in one go ( I discovered this this morn  )


----------

